# MPG on Megasquirt



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a megasquirt I 3.0 on my jetta 2.0 mk4. Its been there for about a year and I like almost everything about it, but one thing that bothers me is my mpg.

I cant get over 17 mpg average down from 25 mpg on stock ecu. So I wanted to ask for the megasquirt people what they are averaging on their vw for comparison.

Please list any relevant information as:
injector size 
turbo or n/a
car model
what version of megasquirt you are running
MPG - city/highway or average
engine

Mine:
2.0 aeg autotech 270*
jetta mk4
#42 bosch injectors
pcb 3.0 running ms extra - megatune
T3/t4 .82 - 80% of time off boost
Average mpg (60% highway) - 17mpg


Thiago


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

90 Corrado

With a 95 ABA and TT270* cam, OBX header and 2.25" exhaust on MS2/MS3 (I started out with MS2 and upgraded to 3 as a beta tester) 22-25 city up to 42mpg highway, typical highway mpg 35 
Stock Mk4 AEG injectors ( 17 lb/hr)

With 20/20T frankenmotor on MS3/3X, stock K03 and 3" DP. 24-28mpg city 30-35mpg highway but 30mpg at 85mph all day long.
35 lb/hr injectors from a BMW


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Something isnt tuned well or ypu drive like a nut!

3.2l 24v vr6
4.24 r&p, .755 5th
2600lbs
[email protected]

25 town, 30-32 hwy depending on speed.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

my NA 16v squirt setups do bout 30 or better

mk2 GTI PL 16v w/ long 5th - 28-30hwy/city

mk1 rabbit 9a 16v w/ short runner and long 5th - 35-38hwy (when it had 15's and 205-50-15's)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

80 Rabbit, MS1 MSnS on a v2.2bd
1.8L GX w/ G-grind (I have an RV code short block waiting to be rebuilt: 10:1 CR vs 9:1)
GP code 4sp
4-2-1 header

29-30mpg per tank of a mixed city/hwy commute (about a 50/50 mix)
was doing 30mpg @80mph on hwy drives, should be better now(I hope) since I have gotten tuner studio. Sure drives better in town. I am equal to or slightly better than what CIS was delivering and I'm sure I picked up some power when compared to CIS.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Something isnt tuned well or ypu drive like a nut!


this

what sort of AFR do you run at light loads on the highway?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I run 14:1 from 30 to 80 kpa and 13:1 and richer from there up.

I do drive it a little harder than when it was on stock ecu but nothing too crazy. On stock ecu it was doing 25mpg city and ~29 highway.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

There is your problem right there

from about 2500-3500 under about 70kpa I run up near 16:1 and about 15.5:1 in most other cruise areas. Lean the normal light load cruise areas out a bit and you will see a bump in economy :thumbup: I also have my advance at 30* in those areas as well


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> There is your problem right there
> 
> from about 2500-3500 under about 70kpa I run up near 16:1 and about 15.5:1 in most other cruise areas. Lean the normal light load cruise areas out a bit and you will see a bump in economy :thumbup: I also have my advance at 30* in those areas as well


Agreed on the air fuel. And even 13 to 1 at wide open might be a touch richer than needed even for best power. I've had my best luck with around 13.2 to 13.5 on 8Vs. And timing can approach 40* below 50kpa in the 2200-3700 range.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> There is your problem right there


yeah, what these guys already said.

lean that thing out, if it starts bucking, crank up the timing.


then run a couple tanks through it and prepare to be blown away by your MPG gains! :laugh:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to lean it out on the cruise area and I will report back with the results. Btw I'm running 35* advance on this area right now


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some updates on this. 

I leaned it out to around between 15.5:1 on the cruise area and up to 17:1 on the light load area and I saw a huge improvement on my gas mileage, its even hard to believe on the gains. 

I was running around 14:1 before and I kept thinking that if I supposely leaned out 20% to let say 16.8:1 AFR I would see only about 20% increase in gas mileage but I was wrong! 

Incredibly my mpg went from 17 mpg average up to a unbeliveable freakin 32mpg  

Now I'm totally satisfied with my car and megasquirt, after all fuel comsuption was one of the main reasons why I kept my 4cyl and decided to boost it instead of swapping a vr6t. Now I can have my cake and eat it too :thumbup: 

Average MPG summary: 

Stock - 25mpg 

Megasquirt before -17mpg 

Megasquirt now - 32mpg:laugh: 

Big Thanks for all of you that replied to this thread and helped me to achieve this huge improvement on mpg. 

Thank You :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad to hear things are so much better. Good Job! :thumbup:


----------

